# Aktive Sprache WinCC Flex in Script auslesen



## Krumnix (13 November 2009)

Hallo.

Wie kann ich die Aktuelle Sprache des Displays in einem VB-Script in 
WinCC Flex 2007 auslesen?

Danke


----------



## xhasx (16 November 2009)

GEHT NICHT!!!
Hatte schon das Vergnügen mit der Hotline. Der war auch ganz verwundert... Da nach dem Start von Flex zwar die letzte Sprache hergenommen wird aber abfragen ist nicht. Du kannst dir beim Sprachwechsel eine Kennung in der Steuerung halten - das war's dann aber auch schon!!!

Heißt nicht umsonst WinCC unflexible 

Gruß aus Bayern


----------



## mkd (16 November 2009)

Ich mache es so:


```
Select Case HmiRuntime.BaseScreenName     'Aktueller Bildname                                                                       
Case "01_Übersicht"    

Select Case HmiRuntime.Language 'Aktuelle Sprache                                                        
Case 1031     'Deutsch   
SmartTags("Bildname") =   "Übersicht"                                                                      
                            
Case 1033      'Englisch
SmartTags("Bildname") =  "Overview"
                                          
Case 1043     'Niederländisch      
SmartTags("Bildname") = "Overzicht"                                                                                                   
End Select    

End Select
```
Aufruf des Scriptes nach Bildwechsel...
Allerdings mit WinCC flex 2008


P.S. Code Einrücken geht ja mal garnicht 

Gruß
Daniel


----------



## mkd (16 November 2009)

Ich habe allerdings keine Auflistung der Sprachen gefunden.

Du kannst aber 

```
IrgendeinAusgabeFeld = HmiRuntime.Language
```
In ein Script schreiben, dann die Sprache umschalten und gucken was rauskommt ;-)


----------



## Jorrit (23 September 2019)

wer wie ich alle Codes wissen möchte:
https://wiki.freepascal.org/Language_Codes
in der Spalte LCID decimal
klappt zumindest bei WinCCAdvanced V14Up7


----------

